# Sites close to Lake Annecy in August?



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are starting to plan our Main Holidays which will be the first 2 weeks in August.

We were thinking of stopping for 5 nights close to Lake Annecy. This


> Site Looks ok to us, has anyone got any other sites they would recommend or other places and sites to stop at either on route from calais on close to Annecy?
> Is it worth going to Austria/Switzerland for a few nights while we are that way on?
> 
> We have a 8.7 Meter van so the sites would need to be able to take biggish vans.
> ...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have a look at my blog >days 31 to 33< I would think you would have no trouble at >le Lac Bleu< but Municipal Le Belvedere might be a bit tight. Neither would appear to match up to the one you quote.
peedee


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Annecy*

Hi, I have camped at Le Lac Blue as Peedee has, we found it friendly and well appointed without being too expensive. Direct access to the lake and large flat pitches, but you will be lucky to get one direct on the lake side, they were all occupied by Dutch campers when we were there in July.
curlyboy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks,


Le Lac Blue looks a nice enough site on the web.

Anyone got any other suggestions to do/stop in the area for a few nights


Richard...


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We stayed at the Europa a few years ago.

Decent wee site

We travelled upto La Clusaz and Chamonix-Mont Blanc while staying there


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lake*

Hello,

We have stayed at Camping International (Lac Bleu) and the one next door, la Nubliere. Also stayed at La Chapelle St Claude on the Eastern Side of the lake.

My choice would be Camping International.

*Has a Pool
*Access to lake easy and driect from site
*Easy 5 min walk takes you to Boat jetty if you fancy a boat and or boat/bike ride to Annecy old town (you can take bikes on boat, they have special racks).
*Cycle track is on western side of lake, riding on the eastern side requires nerves of steel.

That is me 1 1/4 miles above the lake in my Avatar!

We fitted on this site no problem and we are over 9m with the bike rack. Our neighbour had a 14ton RV.

A lot of the other sites in the area can be tricky.

TM


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

Many of the campsites on the West side of the lake get very busy in August and July and are also incredibly expensive from what I've seen.

There is a very nice, quiet campsite in Verthier which a lot of the paragliding pilots stay at. It's not next to the lake but only a ten minute walk away from the much nicer East side (no tourists!) and has shady trees and a relaxed atmosphere... I can't remember the name but find Verthier near Doussard and you'll see it on Google Earth or a map program - it's in the middle of the village.

Otherwise there are a couple of pleasant campsites on the East side around Talloires but these are more expensive and, again, very busy in the summer months.

I live in Tignes but spend a lot of time in Annecy in my motorhome in the summer. I never stay on a campsite. I have a few 'secret' spots that I can stay in and as long as I move from time to time there's never any trouble. I believe there's also a couple of private sites mentioned in the 'Aires' guide in Doussard which may be worth a look. These are basically someone's field and you pay the owner a few euros a day to stay there. Look up 'aire de camping car' on Google.fr and you'll find sites that list unofficial or private places to stay (of which there are many).

You can't easily park anywhere outside of campsites in July and August as there's no room and you'll also get moved on as there's a lot of problems with 'pikeys' around Doussard and, unfortunately, we all get caught up in their general bad image because they're too bloody lazy to pick up their own litter and be good neighbours!

If you do stay in Verthier you'll find good buses running to Annecy and that you're right next to the cycle track to get around. You're only a 5 minute walk there from Doussard. If you want to fly tandem on a paraglider or get to know the area a bit ring my mate Irwyn who lives right by the Verthier campsite and runs a B & B. His website's www.maison-du-moulin.co.uk and his number's on that.

Good luck, hope you have a good trip, Cheers, Mark.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Site*

This is a nice basic site too!

L'Horizon - Talloires

TM


----------

